# First Alaskan Rally



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

We met AKdream down in Seward for the first Alaska rally. Down there we ran into one of the DW's coworkers and had a great trip. 
We went to the Seward sea life center. We saw a sea otter and we generally had a good time. We had campfires, good food, great company, and giggling teenagers. Of course while all the adults sat inside all the teenagers sat around the fire and flirted with each other. Let me tell you that was something funny to watch.







So all in all it was a good start to the camping season up here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like the start of a bi-yearly rally event....Congrats!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like y'all had a great time. That's what Outbacking is all about.









Have many more.

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

So how, exactly, do you hook the dogs up to the trailer? Do you have to use anti-sway? It seems like the weight-distribution hitch would put an enormous strain on the dogs at the back of pack. I guess that's why they call them "Huskies" isn't it?

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Reverie said:


> So how, exactly, do you hook the dogs up to the trailer? Do you have to use anti-sway? It seems like the weight-distribution hitch would put an enormous strain on the dogs at the back of pack. I guess that's why they call them "Huskies" isn't it?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]107051[/snapback]​


Which dog is the prodigy hooked up to , so you can stop.

Snow tires on the Outback?...with studs


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> > So how, exactly, do you hook the dogs up to the trailer?Â Do you have to use anti-sway?Â It seems like the weight-distribution hitch would put an enormous strain on the dogs at the back of pack.Â I guess that's why they call them "Huskies" isn't it?
> ...


Lowlanders - all of you.

1st - you get an additional 4 axles/ 8 power points, instead of just the 2 axles/4 tires
2md - The Lead Dog controls it all (ok, with a little help from the dirver







)
As for Weight Distribution......they all pull their appropriate proportion but how the "trailer" is loaded is still important.
And the Driver STILL controls the Prodigy/ braking system!!!

The down side would be the "standing through the full drive" part

SOMEDAY Wolfwood WILL make it to Alaska (sans dogs....they like their satin pillows a bit too much!







)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great time. It just seems wrong that you got you first camping trip in Alaska before I go on my first one in Delaware.....

Gary

PS....I STILL love that pic in you sig....I want to camp there...maybe someday!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Sounds like you had a great time. It just seems wrong that you got you first camping trip in Alaska before I go on my first one in Delaware.....
> 
> Gary
> 
> ...


Let's go, Gary. We'll meet you on the Interstate tomorrow evening!!! We'll be in the Outback!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Lets see 4500 miles one way.....9000 miles round trip at 10 mpg (I hope) 900 gallons of gas at 3.00 per gallon= $2700. Around 81 hours on the road....each way...

I think I'll fly and rent a hotel room!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a good time

And Gary I agree with you, Flying you can sleep on the way out









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys just have no sense of adventure! * FINE!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Which dog is the prodigy hooked up to , so you can stop.


And did you get the pre-configured Prodigy wiring loom for that, of did you have to wire it by hand? If not the first, I have a hunch the dog might object to crimping the second wire!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Which dog is the prodigy hooked up to , so you can stop.
> ...


He didn't object half as much as when he discovered WHERE the wire was going to be inserted!

Reverie


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> You guys just have no sense of adventure! * FINE!*
> [snapback]107226[/snapback]​


Hey Wolfie, who needs them, let's go!







I'll meet you in the U.P. of Michigan. sunny Now I just have to come up with a good story to explain why I need to be off work







for the next 3 months so I can still get the paychecks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > You guys just have no sense of adventure! * FINE!*
> ...


I'm ready!!!! Let me know what you figure out


----------

